
“A spambot barfed its post recipe on my blog” - mmastrac
https://twitter.com/renaudbedard/status/567827024775127040
======
austenallred
You can search for the longer phrases in the spintax and find all of the
places this spam was dropped before it apparently "barfed its recipe." It's
pretty fascinating - Google returns over 600,000 results:

[https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=%22time+to+make+some+pl...](https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=%22time+to+make+some+plans+for+the+future+and%22+%22time+to+be+happy%22)

Looking at this link
([http://prophesyagain.org/radio/#comment-98](http://prophesyagain.org/radio/#comment-98)),
it looks like this spam was left for a URL that redirects to
[http://www.itunescoms.com/](http://www.itunescoms.com/), a fake looking
iTunes knockoff that probably drops all kinds of nasty adware/malware on your
PC.

For those unindoctrinated in SEO spam, the trick is to get past the spam
filter, then leave a link in the name/username. You generate hundreds of
thousands of backlinks to one page, which Google considers "votes" for your
website. You can either send links directly to your "money site" or you can
send them somewhere else and do a 301 redirect, passing the link juice.

Usually a spammer starts using something like Scraperbox and a lot of proxies
to find thousands of blogs or forums with open comment fields, then use a
script like the OP plugged into something like XRumer
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XRumer](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XRumer)).
The syntax of the OP is called spintax, and it basically chooses a random word
inside of the {}s, creating an infinite number of comments. You find a few
hundred thousand open comment fields to post in, ride a little wave of SEO
boost until Google finds you and kills your site, rinse and repeat.

Nowadays most spam syntax as simple as the OP will be caught in filters or
penalized by Google, but most spammers are actually really bad at what they do
(as you can see by them forgetting a bracket and dumping the entire spintax).

~~~
mortehu
> Google returns over 600,000 results

Tip: The result count estimate on the first result page is often off by
several orders of magnitude. Often it's possible to navigate to the end of the
results pretty quickly, and the number drops to something like 469:

[https://www.google.com/search?q="time+to+make+some+plans+for...](https://www.google.com/search?q="time+to+make+some+plans+for+the+future+and"+"time+to+be+happy"&num=100&safe=off&start=500)

~~~
toephu2
why is that?

~~~
adventured
Google knows people rarely browse beyond the first few pages of results.
Everything else is derived from the days when it was important to show off how
big your archive is. They're basically still performing that vanity game.
600,000 results, nearly all of which are of such low quality it'd be
embarrassing for Google to show off what they pretend is a valid result so
they can fake a large result count (but they know users don't go there, so it
doesn't matter).

~~~
lrem
I'm rather inclined to believe this is an artefact of the algorithm, something
like:

1) grab index for each word in the query 2) grab first x results from each
index 3) cross these to filter down to actual matches

I believe step 3 is as expensive as rendering the results AND nobody would
like to wait for rendering 600k results before getting some of it. This they
stick with some simple estimate, like max(size of found indices), or average
or whatnot.

~~~
Bill_Dimm
Seems like a reasonable hypothesis, but you can easily prove that it's wrong
by doing a search for a single word, so there is no step (3).

I did a search for "hackerspace" (no quotes) and it claims "About 588,000
results." Paging through the results, I eventually got "In order to show you
the most relevant results, we have omitted some entries very similar to the
390 already displayed." Even with omitted entries included, there only seems
to be 832 results.

~~~
kuschku
Yes, cause you are getting customized results.

Try
[http://www.google.com/custom?q=hackerspace&num=100&safe=off&...](http://www.google.com/custom?q=hackerspace&num=100&safe=off&prmd=ivns&ei=-avkVLmtHYXsO5DlgfAC&start=800&sa=N&filter=0)
it will show you that they actually found those thousands of results, but only
if you search with an older algorithm.

~~~
lrem
Hmmm, they may exist, but:

> Sorry, Google does not serve more than 1000 results for any query. (You
> asked for results starting from 9000.)

~~~
Bill_Dimm
I agree. When I follow kuschku's link (starting at the 900th result), there is
no next page link at the bottom, and if I try hacking the "start" value in the
URL to go even one document farther I get no results and a "Sorry, Google does
not serve more than 1000 results for any query. (You asked for results
starting from 901.)" below the search box.

------
yohoho22
That's called "spintax" and the overall approach is known as article
spinning[1]. There's a small industry of software tools that facilitate that
sort of thing (e.g. The Best Spinner[2]). Seems to be dying out as that kind
of posting is more likely to get you penalized quickly nowadays rather than
produce any real results.

[1][http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Article_spinning](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Article_spinning)
[2][http://thebestspinner.com/](http://thebestspinner.com/)

~~~
feybay
Aren't article spinning bots similar to stock trading bots in that somebody
would only sell the bot if it wasn't working anymore?

~~~
hayksaakian
not necessarily. a big strategy for gray/black hat tools is to sell the tools
rather than using them to leverage risk.

Imagine a 100$ tool that might return 0 to 200$, the tool author sells the
dream, and collects a more reliable income.

~~~
thejosh
Yep, this is how forums work. Tools are very rare compared to other sold
services because making tools are hard, and making a tool that people want to
buy even harder.

You may see software like TheBestSpinner, XRumer and another one I can't
remember the name of, basically a Wordpress comment spammer cannon that sell
thousands of copies, more than that person would make using these tools
themselves.

~~~
funkyy
There is also Scrapebox for blogs and Senuke for other. They have been around
since few years...

------
towelguy
Man: Well, what've you got?

Waitress: Well, there's {egg|bacon|sausage}, {egg and bacon|egg and spam}, egg
{bacon|sausage} and spam, {spam|bacon} {spam| spam spam} sausage and spam,
{spam|egg} spam spam {bacon and spam|sausage and spam}; spam
{bacon|sausage|spam} {spam|spam bacon|spam tomato bacon} and spam

------
api
Reminds me of my favorite email spam ever, from many years ago:

Subject was: "Dear java.lang.NullPointerException, you have been selected to
receive..."

~~~
lucaspiller
Obligatory XKCD link: [http://xkcd.com/327/](http://xkcd.com/327/)

The company I'm working for has alarms which monitor log files for "FATAL" and
the like, some of them also contain user input, so naming your kid something
like this is another good way to annoy some ops people :D

~~~
nl
The guy who published a book about XSS, which ended up causing an XSS exploit
on Amazon via the "book preview" function[1] is my favorite version of that.

There was also an attempted attack on the Swedish voting system via a
handwritten SQL injection attack, but that was unsuccessful[2].

[1] [https://drwetter.eu/amazon/storedXSS-
vuln.at.amazon.html](https://drwetter.eu/amazon/storedXSS-vuln.at.amazon.html)

[2] [http://alicebobandmallory.com/articles/2010/09/23/did-
little...](http://alicebobandmallory.com/articles/2010/09/23/did-little-bobby-
tables-migrate-to-sweden)

------
jrockway
The { grammar | word choice | punctuation | sentence structure } could really
benefit from some { improvement | modification | proofreading }.

~~~
ckuehl
With that said, the English is actually quite good compared to most of the
spam I see (although some of the synonyms don't make sense, so were probably
automatically generated).

------
nerfhammer
It is the best time to make a few plans for the future and it is time to be
happy. I have learn this put up and if I may just I desire to counsel you few
attention-grabbing things or tips. Maybe you could write subsequent articles
regarding this article. I desire to learn even more things approximately it!

I'll right away clutch your rss feed as I can not to find your email
subscription hyperlink or e-newsletter service. Do you've any? Kindly permit
me recognize in order that I may subscribe. Thanks.

    
    
      re.compile(r'\{([^}]+)\}').sub(lambda x: random.choice(x.group(1).split('|')), tmpl)

------
halosghost
For anyone that doesn't like to deal with all of pastebin.com's horrible,
here's the raw link:
[http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=U7jv9jxS](http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=U7jv9jxS)

All the best,

~~~
towelguy
pastebin's horrible {design|font choice|wrapping|what}?

~~~
halosghost
It's a rather general problem. It has ads, requires scripting (to view text!),
breaks formatting, doesn't have sensible syntax highlighting available, etc.
Imho, it's probably the worst paste client anyone could use for anything.
[http://ix.io](http://ix.io) and [http://sprunge.us](http://sprunge.us) are
significantly better alternatives.

But, if one is dead-set on using pastebin.com, the least they could do is post
the raw link so users can escape some of the horrible.

------
TrainedMonkey
This is pretty outdated tool to cheaply generate "unique" versions of the
articles in order to fool search engines in terms on "link juice". What you
normally do is hire someone for $5-100[0] to write an article and manually or
using a tool generate spintax version. During posting bot would simply select
a random alternative from the spin list.

When Google started to use machine learning to filter out machine generated
content this out this method quickly lost effectiveness. However, it is more
effective on less sophisticated search engines so using this will show some
benefit.

One of the more current methods is markov chain based article generation with
provided keywords. And perhaps more importantly paying people to write
content.

[0] With internet proliferation this has dropped substantially.

~~~
nissehulth
It's not always about the potential link juice, it can simply be a way to
display a link in hope that people will click it.

------
taspeotis
Scott Hanselman blogged about a similar experience [1].

[1]
[http://www.hanselman.com/blog/ExposedABlogCommentSpammersSou...](http://www.hanselman.com/blog/ExposedABlogCommentSpammersSourceTemplate.aspx)

~~~
Kronopath
Surprisingly similar, actually. Many of the sentences look exactly the same.

------
somerandomone
I don't understand, what's the point of such spamming? It's not advertising a
brand or a product at first sight (I read it casually).

~~~
Gracana
Often you'll see wordpress comments where the comment is some generic praise
to make it seem legitimate and avoid deletion, and the "website" field is
filled out so their username is a link to wherever they want.

~~~
prawn
One of my sites gets these every now and then and, given that the website
field is omitted on my forum, users are usually quite bemused at the
mysterious intent of the authors.

------
dustintran
I'm curious to see when spam bots will eventually use sophisticated language
models in order to generate text, aimed to combat a search engine's own
machine learning algorithms which detect spam. Barring the actual scenario
where Google's resources are larger and Google's employees more intelligent
than spammers, it would be interesting to see spam bots generate more and more
intelligent content in a war of the AI.

~~~
userbinator
_it would be interesting to see spam bots generate more and more intelligent
content in a war of the AI._

[http://xkcd.com/810/](http://xkcd.com/810/)

~~~
Yizahi
We need some system to assign XKCD score to discussions - how may relevant
XKCDs were linked in them :) .

------
nissehulth
That's what happens when you don't match your brackets.

------
ipsin
Searching for a common string ("and bloggers made good content as you did")
shows about 400k results. What's the payload here?

So what's the payoff here? Based on the text it looks like IE malware, but it
could be site visits or back-links or something else.

~~~
r00fus
I imagine payoff is about building an astroturf to spawn adoption or increase
SERPs - essentially gaming search engine algorithms.

------
jackgavigan
This sort of thing happens quite regularly:
[https://twitter.com/jackgavigan/status/485833011184041984](https://twitter.com/jackgavigan/status/485833011184041984)

------
gesman
Back in a days I built something like that, albeit as a exercise (never used
for spamming):

[http://www.25pix.com/organic-text-generator/](http://www.25pix.com/organic-
text-generator/)

------
pknerd
WOW. Loved this _comment template_. It could have a legitimate use in software
development to generate some meaningful random text for mockups.

~~~
nerfhammer
You can use a context-free grammar to produce amusing and sometimes convincing
writing if the writing style it's intended to imitate is sufficiently obtuse,
e.g.:

[http://davidsd.org/2009/01/the-real-theorem-generator-a-
cont...](http://davidsd.org/2009/01/the-real-theorem-generator-a-context-free-
grammar/)

[http://pdos.csail.mit.edu/scigen/](http://pdos.csail.mit.edu/scigen/)

~~~
digi_owl
In other words, a bullshit generator?

------
earless1
How are these templates parsed? I mean what code goes through these and
decides which word to use?

~~~
abecedarius
You can see a much fancier text-generator of this sort at
[http://eblong.com/zarf/mutagen/about.html](http://eblong.com/zarf/mutagen/about.html)

(I once ported it to Python and wrote a parser for a more-convenient syntax
like the OP's, then never released it partly because I'd hate to see spammers
using it.)

------
msc96
I should write my job search emails like this.

------
jszymborski
lol I've totally seen that in the wild

------
biomimic
role {nonspeaking 2,0.919,7 play
1,0.819,67:1,0.670,77:1,0.549,56:6,4.098,229:1,0.670,49:1,0.670,31:3,1.857,77:5,1.880,167:1,0.670,109:3,2.159,137:2,1.341,122:1,0.819,25
directional 1,0.819,13 science 1,0.819,39 industrial 1,0.670,40 line
1,0.670,74 arm 1,0.670,95 directing 2,0.649,13 spoken 1,0.549,15 progress
1,0.549,45 speech 1,0.449,121 mother 1,0.449,32:1,0.670,25:1,0.165,48 felt
1,0.368,70 involving 1,0.368,84:1,0.002,78 capable 1,0.301,295 direction
1,0.301,72 imposing 1,0.247,20 leading 1,0.202,56:1,0.819,31:6,1.345,20
conducting 1,0.165,13 showing 1,0.135,373 aware 1,0.247,15 individual
1,0.301,109:1,0.670,18 value 1,0.549,34 awareness 1,0.670,35 action
1,0.368,129:1,0.091,161 potter 1,0.449,10 self-consciou 3,1.468,39 thought
1,0.449,175 social 1,0.670,94:1,0.819,136 guardian 1,0.819,10:1,0.819,12
limited 1,0.100,104:1,0.819,13 marriage 1,0.301,35 constituent
2,1.637,21:1,0.549,56 special 1,0.670,79 exercising 1,0.301,31 control
1,0.449,64:1,0.033,74:1,0.165,184 scope 1,0.549,115 television 1,0.549,11
grammatical 2,1.637,12:1,0.819,29:1,0.819,93 dominant 3,1.368,17 molding
1,0.819,11 exocentric 1,0.100,8 opinion 1,0.549,109 fulfilling 2,1.341,12
plummy 2,0.770,3 specific 2,1.187,154:2,1.489,51 endocentric 1,0.100,9 grammar
2,1.098,57:1,0.301,36 public 1,0.670,42:1,0.368,77 noun 1,0.368,32:1,0.368,71
informal 1,0.549,137:1,0.549,25:1,0.368,131:1,0.368,75 influence
1,0.368,92:1,0.202,64 blind 1,0.670,9 mission 1,0.819,19 partner 1,0.368,11
adverb 1,0.449,19 easter 1,0.670,14 serve 2,0.998,28:7,1.897,76 function
1,0.449,74:1,0.165,61:2,0.468,56:3,1.671,62 mice 1,0.549,9 iago
2,1.219,6:1,0.670,3 prima 6,1.757,14 performer 3,0.970,14:1,0.819,4 providing
1,0.091,26 mannered 1,0.301,17 book 1,0.549,62 resolution 1,0.819,22 pair
1,0.005,64 silliness 1,0.819,17 artist 1,0.670,14:1,0.202,68 meaning
1,0.074,87 time 1,0.091,244:1,0.670,132:1,0.670,125:1,0.135,102 virtue
1,0.165,31 secondary 2,0.919,11 donna 3,0.916,14 star
3,0.997,26:1,0.015,124:1,0.100,44 nobility 1,0.202,14 derived 1,0.368,85 theme
1,0.670,13 weak-kneed 2,0.770,5 multiple 1,0.135,78 playing
3,1.938,29:2,0.313,66:1,0.670,20:1,0.819,24 interchanged 1,0.819,14
sentimental 1,0.449,20 sentence 2,0.909,14 vulgarly 1,0.247,17 decidedly
1,0.301,39 played 1,0.670,23:2,1.341,67:4,0.921,50 beache 2,0.468,8 bearing
2,0.442,52 episode 1,0.135,49 ballerina 3,0.861,14 event 1,0.670,52 direct
1,0.135,22 interchangeable 2,0.401,14 man 3,0.946,132:5,0.524,303:1,0.368,195
heavy 4,1.468,86:1,0.100,11:1,0.100,9:1,0.061,124 musical
1,0.368,17:1,0.549,205 treble 1,0.091,57 twofold 1,0.449,45 part
1,0.003,224:2,1.489,205:3,0.867,612:1,0.549,207:2,0.984,95 stature 1,0.368,18
preaching 1,0.301,39 title 4,1.660,23 figure 3,1.119,52 performance
3,1.169,59:1,0.670,96:1,0.449,90 phrase 3,1.421,36 consist 1,0.111,69 rank
1,0.449,76:1,0.135,14 dual 2,0.846,59 negotiation 1,0.819,45 camp 2,0.919,17
bought 1,0.074,14 statu 1,0.135,49 sister 1,0.368,8 fish 3,0.417,36 campy
1,0.549,17 skater 3,1.285,14 dignitary 1,0.247,11 word 2,0.917,174:1,0.449,397
beat 1,0.165,98 artificially 1,0.202,26 binary 1,0.012,54 relation 1,0.449,50
harrison 1,0.050,39 amusement 1,0.135,17 object 1,0.111,76 frederick
1,0.061,39 yolk 1,0.008,45 emerson 1,0.165,39 major 5,2.736,77 lacking
1,0.549,382 dissenter 1,0.819,5 head 2,0.549,86:1,0.100,34 starring 3,1.503,14
importance 2,0.850,80 indicating 3,0.650,84 greater 1,0.247,61 influential
1,0.549,13 argument 2,1.489,102 private 1,0.247,39 sophisticated 1,0.111,40
mathematic 1,0.549,24 effect 2,1.120,127:1,0.670,13 titular 7,2.156,17 power
1,0.670,142:1,0.301,85 logic 1,0.670,32 important
3,0.794,25:1,0.368,30:1,0.819,134:1,0.819,53 villain 2,1.219,6 fairly
1,0.247,13 stellar 6,3.157,14 fresh 2,0.307,37 aspect 1,0.449,74 world
1,0.819,90 dissimilar 1,0.368,39 quality 2,1.098,246 highway 1,0.670,20
clergyman 1,0.549,39 measure 1,0.202,62 duple 1,0.061,45 copilot 1,0.050,45
double 8,1.091,59 performed 1,0.549,49 symmetric 1,0.549,14 signifying
2,0.357,17 pilot 1,0.041,45 hollywood 1,0.449,17 actor
3,1.939,60:1,0.670,32:1,0.670,34:1,0.449,15:1,0.549,7:1,0.549,60:1,0.549,21
large 3,1.220,73:1,0.368,59 egg 1,0.006,60 component 1,0.004,109 office
1,0.670,45:1,0.301,85 door 1,0.022,76 banal 1,0.368,17 othello 2,1.120,6
manner 1,0.670,49:1,0.670,28 children 6,3.498,100 put 1,0.549,135 war
1,0.819,394 sexual 1,0.819,90:1,0.819,57 pretend 3,1.569,21 hat 2,0.770,7
position 2,0.549,324:2,1.187,148 government 1,0.549,23 adopting 1,0.449,8
perforation 1,0.100,6 other 1,0.165,73 interact 1,0.368,9 adult
1,0.301,9:2,0.196,33 doctor 4,1.361,62 person
2,1.065,195:1,0.549,256:4,0.764,1610:1,0.549,927 movie
1,0.670,5:1,0.819,64:2,1.065,15 father 1,0.819,15:1,0.135,97 opposite
1,0.819,18:1,0.819,63 group 1,0.301,140:1,0.135,127 separation 1,0.549,19 duty
1,0.819,86:2,1.268,52 fire 1,0.449,44 sport 1,0.819,145 keeping 1,0.301,53
sometime 1,0.247,36 punching 1,0.819,6 politician 1,0.819,11 player
1,0.549,337 nurse 1,0.549,27 monitoring 2,0.549,11 acting 2,0.919,16 assigned
2,0.954,38 firemen 1,0.819,7 clothe 1,0.549,14:2,1.219,61 team 3,1.589,139 act
2,0.836,1839:10,3.057,70 casting 1,0.100,25 normal 2,0.649,33 observing
1,0.202,24 customary 2,0.770,19 frankly 1,0.449,7 sex
1,0.670,41:2,0.770,25:1,0.670,45 required 1,0.165,76 psychotherapy 1,0.819,9
explored 1,0.202,11 drama 1,0.819,4 talked 1,0.549,7 roleplaying 1,0.100,3
body 1,0.135,318 doe 1,0.368,39 transvestism 1,0.100,8 choice 1,0.549,19
teacher 1,0.449,15 house 2,0.265,45 activity 3,1.030,196 patient 1,0.670,20
communication 1,0.549,14 record 1,0.368,21 hole 1,0.819,12 term 1,0.670,38
game 1,0.091,516 fireman 1,0.100,7 expected 1,0.202,20 practice 1,0.368,102
ease 1,0.670,14 emotional 1,0.670,54 horse 1,0.041,31 noisy 1,0.100,15 care
1,0.247,81 form 1,0.247,459 called 2,0.954,46 ventricle 1,0.165,47 gyru
1,0.301,27 intimately 2,0.313,38 wife 1,0.819,110 playwright 1,0.549,6 give
1,0.247,107 located 1,0.091,84 order 2,0.751,91:2,1.368,13 room 1,0.449,20
assume 1,0.670,32 stooge 3,1.737,8 big 1,0.301,20 cast 3,1.735,29:2,0.549,31
assign 1,0.819,71 transport 1,0.819,18 variou 1,0.819,39 consisting
1,0.819,179:1,0.050,99 female 1,0.819,15:1,0.301,25:1,0.449,61 profit
1,0.549,10 need 1,0.819,25 wringer 1,0.100,6 rust 1,0.368,37 art
1,0.111,45:1,0.135,88 complex 1,0.015,42 juliu 2,0.188,19 floor 1,0.111,40
tragic 1,0.819,4:2,1.637,8 ingenue 1,0.100,6:2,0.200,10 maid 1,0.449,8 write
1,0.449,29 rendition 1,0.100,5 system 2,1.219,149 lateral 1,0.135,41 dramatic
1,0.819,54 take 1,0.301,108 kind 1,0.819,21 desk 1,0.027,20 birth 1,0.301,49
development 1,0.549,12 property 1,0.368,807 parallel 2,0.919,16 basi 1,0.670,8
neural 2,0.046,51 caesar 2,0.154,19 famou 1,0.549,46 broadway 2,1.368,5 lady
1,0.549,8:2,0.795,23 photo 1,0.301,16 shakespearean 1,0.819,13 great
1,0.819,80 hamlet 2,0.751,19 nurture 1,0.368,12 prepare 2,0.770,6 fictitiou
1,0.449,5 gnosticism 1,0.202,11 model 4,1.184,23 woman
1,0.449,16:2,0.503,315:2,0.347,221 readily 1,0.301,60 gray 1,0.061,47 sunday
1,0.074,40 competent 1,0.033,23 male 3,0.634,134 adopt 1,0.449,7 central
1,0.819,60 eon 1,0.100,11 design 2,0.770,25 opposed 1,0.111,23 temporal
1,0.061,50 interpreter 4,1.238,16 typecast 1,0.100,4 theater 2,0.510,42 sea
1,0.033,32 principal 1,0.819,15 mistress 1,0.670,19 appoint 1,0.301,31
cerebrum 1,0.091,51 hippocampu 2,0.302,51 general 1,0.111,41 tree 1,0.670,57
lover 1,0.670,25 operation 1,0.819,11 served 3,0.498,44 mediate 1,0.050,21
jury 1,0.549,37 pert 1,0.819,8 popular 1,0.670,4 commerce 1,0.165,31 designed
1,0.368,11 stage 3,1.293,50:1,0.368,30 miscast 1,0.100,6 pure 1,0.202,42
relative 1,0.670,28 interest 1,0.202,68 nature 1,0.368,97:1,0.449,34 command
1,0.202,78 significant 1,0.819,30:1,0.819,12 table 3,0.499,57 union 1,0.165,13
freedom 1,0.061,47 ductile 1,0.074,107 christma 2,0.103,28 maximize 3,0.649,5
lake 1,0.301,30 president 1,0.091,29 women 1,0.165,20 iron 1,0.100,166
magnetic 1,0.091,52 work 1,0.301,144 macbeth 2,0.872,19 reproductive
1,0.819,43 script 1,0.670,51 gielgud 2,0.872,19 painter 1,0.061,44 use
1,0.111,82 support 1,0.100,13 student 1,0.247,228 men 1,0.202,61 memory
1,0.670,24 young 1,0.549,6:2,0.984,107:2,0.751,86 photographer 1,0.050,19
unsuitable 1,0.819,6 character 1,0.061,54 husband 1,0.819,45 promote
1,0.091,59 imitation 1,0.549,16 pose 1,0.041,16 comedy 1,0.368,8 universe
1,0.670,71 boyfriend 1,0.549,24 emote 1,0.100,5 lobe 1,0.074,49 artless
1,0.670,6:2,0.954,10 formation 1,0.819,24 sensitive 1,0.301,13 understudy
2,0.770,2 divine 1,0.247,34 expression 1,0.449,21 acted 2,0.229,19 painting
1,0.202,13 bus 1,0.247,26 element 1,0.135,512 raise 1,0.449,12 pseudonym
1,0.100,5 dancer 1,0.670,9 reveal 1,0.247,18 blood 1,0.549,383 comedian
1,0.549,23 army 1,0.027,46 }

whoops

